# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Verwaltungsstellen >  Phuket und die TukTuk Taxis

## schiene

Viele Urlauber beschweren sich seit längerem über die unverschämt hohne "Taxipreise" bei den TukTuks auf Phuket.
Nun soll durch neu festgelegte Routenpreise ein einheitlicher Preis festgelegt werden welcher ab dem 1.Oktober 2012 
gültig ist.Der Fahrpreis gilt für einen bis max. vier Fahrgäste. Sollten es mehr sein, müsse man einen Fahrpreis aushandeln.
Also wenn ich mir die Fahrpreise so anschaue...billig ist das nicht :: 
KARON: Taxi und Tuk-Tuks
◦Karon nach Patong: 400 Baht
◦Karon nach Phuket Stadt: 550 Baht
◦Karon nach Phuket Flughafen: 1000 Baht
◦Karon nach Deep Sea Port: 700 Baht
◦Karon nach Neue Bus-Station: 600 baht
◦Karon nach Surin beach: 700 Baht
KAMALA: Taxi und Tuk-Tuks
◦Kamala nach Patong: 400 Baht
◦Kamala nach Karon: 600 Baht
◦Kamala nach Rawai: 900 Baht
◦Kamala nach Phuket Flughafen: 700 Baht
◦Kamala nach Phuket Stadt: 700 Baht
◦Kamala nach Cape Panwa: 900 Baht
PATONG: Taxi und Tuk-Tuks
◦Patong nach Kamala: 400 Baht
◦Patong nach Karon: 400 Baht
◦Patong nach Kata: 500 Baht
◦Patong nach Phuket Flughafen: 800 Baht
◦Patong nach Laguna: 600 Baht
◦Patong nach Cape Promthep: 700 Baht
PHUKET FLUGHAFEN: Taxi und Tuk-Tuks
◦Phuket Flughafen nach Koh Sireh: 600 Baht
◦Phuket Flughafen nach Deep Sea Port: 750 Baht
◦Phuket Flughafen nach Chalong: 650 Baht
◦Phuket Flughafen nach Karon: 750 Baht
◦Phuket Flughafen nach Surin: 550 Baht
◦Phuket Flughafen nach Kamala: 600 Baht
RAWAI: Taxi und Tuk-Tuks
◦Rawai nach Deep Sea Port: 750 Baht
◦Rawai nach Cape Panwa: 800 Baht
◦Rawai nach Chalong Bay: 350 Baht
◦Rawai nach Kata: 400 Baht
◦Rawai nach Patong: 700 Baht
◦Rawai nach Surin: 900 Baht
◦Rawai nach Phuket Flughafen: 1000 Baht
◦Rawai nach Phuket Stadt: 500 Baht
◦Rawai nach Neue Bus-Station: 600 Baht
SURIN: Taxi und Tuk-Tuks
◦Surin nach Phuket Flughafen: 700 Baht
◦Surin nach Kamala: 300 Baht
◦Surin nach JW Marriott: 900 Baht
◦Surin nach FantaSea (Kamala): 300 Baht
◦Surin nach Laguna: 400 Baht
◦Surin nach Mission Hills: 700 Baht
◦Surin nach Karon: 700 Baht
◦Surin nach Kata: 800 Baht
◦Surin nach Phuket Stadt: 600 Baht
◦Surin nach Cape Promthep: 1200 Baht
◦Surin nach Cape Panwa: 1100 Baht
◦Surin nach Khao Lak: 2500 Baht
◦Surin nach Krabi: 3500 Baht

----------


## schiene

Weiterhin sollen alle TukTuks,Taxis,Taxibuse  mit einem großen gelben Aufkleber versehen werden auf welchem sich eine Nr.befindet.
So soll es für Touristen einfacher sein wenn sie in Problemfällen sich beschweren wollen.

----------


## chauat

Habe mal einen vergleich gemacht zu dem was ich so zahle.
Dein Preis von Surin nach Cape Promthep für 1200,- Baht, das bezahle ich auf für die fahrt von Airport Nakhon Si Thammarat bis zu mir nach Hause (oder auch Abholung von zuhaus). 
Unterschied ist das es bei mir der doppelte weg ist und er für sicher eine Fahrt leer macht! 
Also mehr als das doppelte unterm Strich!

Gruß
Martin  ::

----------

